# "Lighter" Makeup



## SonRisa (Mar 20, 2006)

I won't call this a prime look because it's not. But it was a work version (for me) of a prime look. One feature has to be bold and bright and since we still have culturebloom in stock, we have to wear it. Someone on LJ asked me to do a prime look and this as close as I can come for work . . .













Skin: Studio Moisture Cream with 192 brush, Moisture feed eye with 217 brush

Eyes: beiging shadestick as base, soft brown in crease with 224 brush, love-bud on lid with 236 brush, folie on outer crease/lid with 224 and vanilla eyeshadow on browbone (lightly) with 213 brush. Engraved powerpoint to line upper waterline, Bountiful brown to line outer lower waterline. All Black fibre rich mascara. Strut on brows

Cheeks: sweet william blushcreme with 192 brush

Lips: smoothberry cremestick liner and culturebloom lipstick


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 21, 2006)

Your makeup is always amazing.


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 21, 2006)

wow...you just inspired me to get cultrebloom l/s! i just wish i could look half as good in it as you do!


----------



## snickrs (Mar 21, 2006)

i love it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Pretty!  What is a prime look?


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 21, 2006)

very pretty! I want to know what a "prime look" is as well


----------



## Wishie88 (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the lips!

I think I may have to invest in some MAC lipsticks now.


----------



## delovely (Mar 21, 2006)

beautiful! i love the eyes.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 21, 2006)

Your looks are always to stunning and beautiful for words!  When you fill in your brows do you just free hand it or do you fo by some sort of stencil?


----------



## user4 (Mar 21, 2006)

very pretty and it is pretty wearable... i like!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

wow look at those lips!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 21, 2006)

beautiful...as always!..your stuff is always so great!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Your looks are always to stunning and beautiful for words!  When you fill in your brows do you just free hand it or do you fo by some sort of stencil?_

 
Thanks sweetie! freehand. I just go over where the hairs are to fill them in


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 21, 2006)

I love it! The lips compliment the look so well!


----------



## angela (Mar 21, 2006)

I love this look! Do you apply beiging directly from the stick or with your finger? I find it harder to blend my e/s when I use shadesticks as a base.. am I missing something?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 21, 2006)

You look absolutely beautiful! Great and simple look! I need that l/l now.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_I love this look! Do you apply beiging directly from the stick or with your finger? I find it harder to blend my e/s when I use shadesticks as a base.. am I missing something?_

 
That's why I hated them for the LONGEST time too. I find that if you moisturize the eye area first, rather than trying to drag the stick across the skin - it goes on like butter and applies evenly so that when you blend your shadow on top of it, the blend is almost seamless. I REALLY like moisture feed eye. I still use fast response from time to time but moisture feed eye is my new <3 I can't praise it enough!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

excuse me for my ignorance, but what the heck is moisture feed eye and where can i get some because it sounds amazing


----------



## angela (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks for the advice Risa. Your wonderful fotds make me broke


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_excuse me for my ignorance, but what the heck is moisture feed eye and where can i get some because it sounds amazing _

 
lol here ya go!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  415


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lol here ya go!

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template..._ID=PROD1  415_

 
ouch that's totally out of my budget! hahaha do you know any other products that may well substitute for this beautiful moisturizer?


----------



## veilchen (Mar 21, 2006)

What a great look! Culturebloom l/s looks so fabulous on you!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 21, 2006)

pretty


----------



## brandi (Mar 21, 2006)

i LOVE you thats HOTT!


----------



## KJam (Mar 21, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 21, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 21, 2006)

Love the eyes.


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 21, 2006)

You look beautiful, as always!  Your skin is so flawless!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 21, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 21, 2006)

Lovely! I wish Culturebloom didn't come up so bright on my lips...maybe I need to try the liner underneath like you did.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiftul.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 22, 2006)

I have one question. Why do you use brushes for Studio Moisture Cream and Moisture feed eye? Whats the anvantage?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow I Love This Look On You! So This Is What A Prime Look Is, Thank You As Always For Sharing!


----------



## mae13 (Mar 23, 2006)

I love this look! It's so lush and feminine and elegant. I never in a million years would have thought a lipstick that color could look so refined, but there ya go.


----------



## Shalalalala (Mar 23, 2006)

You look beautiful!
Why is it called a "prime look"? Also what is "beauty" makeup (another term I remember you using for less bold colors, right?)? I'm just curious why they're called that.


----------



## orodwen (Mar 24, 2006)

i love these lips as well. :loveya: praytell, how does the two lip products translate under other lighting?


----------



## Navessa (Mar 24, 2006)

fabulous!!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

beautiful. i admire your talent and skill. and once again, you have perfect lips


----------

